# Protein Flapjack



## SD

Hi all,

I am going to the Brecon Beacons for four days, so my girlfriend (DN) made up some Protein Flapjack to take with me.

Think it would make a good bulking food as well as high energy/low weight food for expeds.

Here is the recipe:

400g Butter

500g Rolled Oats

150g Honey

125g Whey Powder (chocolate)

50g Olive Oil

SPlenda to taste

Pre heat oven to Gas Mark 4. Use some of the olive oil to grease a shallow tin. Mix all ingredients together in a bowl. Pour into tin and cook for 25 minutes.

Per 50g portion:

Cals 305

Fat 71%

Carbs 18%

Protein 10%

I used a lot of good fats here because I needed it to be dense in calories. Fat is 9 cals per gram so nearly double that of carbs or protein. I didn't need high protein as I won't be doing anything but walking.

Play around with the recipe it was quite good fun making these, especially the taste testing 

(Note: Not Diatia friendly  )


----------



## DB

cool good luck matey have a good time...

is DN gonna be lonely for a few days?  maybe she could come stay with me!!


----------



## Stu

This question has probably been asked loads of times before but is it okay to cook whey protien?


----------



## fits

dirty barry said:


> cool good luck matey have a good time...
> 
> is DN gonna be lonely for a few days?  maybe she could come stay with me!!


 Get in line DB!!!!! and get used to slopy seconds!!!


----------



## SD

stu21Ldn said:


> This question has probably been asked loads of times before but is it okay to cook whey protien?


Yeh it is, the proteind denature some but you do not lose all of their benefits.

As for the other two LOOOL!!

SD


----------



## Killerkeane

should have ptu that in the recipes section sd.


----------



## winger

Killerkeane said:


> should have ptu that in the recipes section sd.


Nice dyslexia...........lol


----------



## Killerkeane

winger said:


> Nice dyslexia...........lol


cheers, i try


----------

